# 1965 Huffy Belknap Bluegrass value



## Feathercreek (Oct 30, 2018)

Greetings from central Iowa!  My brother received this new in mid sixties.   Serial #5H000556.  It did not come with fenders.  With possible exception of rear tire (Carlisle Stud) bike is complete and original.  Front tire says Belknap.  Minor surface rust on underside of seat pan, a couple paint scratches, and chrome loss on rear of seat post.  Been in our garage or basement since early 70's.  I cleaned it up, greased front hub.  It works as it should.  Any thoughts on value, as he wants it sold.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vintagedad (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful bike and super clean. It looks almost identical to the 65 Sears Spyder I just posted! I’m assuming the initial 5 in the serial number probably indicates it’s also a 65. I bet the same manufacturer built this bike as well. I’m sure someone on here will know who manufactured this style of bike in 65. As for value, I’m not too sure sorry due to being unfamiliar with that brand.


----------



## Feathercreek (Oct 30, 2018)

Vintagedad said:


> Beautiful bike and super clean. It looks almost identical to the 65 Sears Spyder I just posted! I’m assuming the initial 5 in the serial number probably indicates it’s also a 65. I bet the same manufacturer built this bike as well. I’m sure someone on here will know who manufactured this style of bike in 65. As for value, I’m not too sure sorry due to being unfamiliar with that brand.


----------



## Feathercreek (Oct 30, 2018)

I think you are right about both our bikes coming from the same mfr. Your bike looks to be a very good ride.  I had a three speed regular frame years ago.  Great for young riders.  Wish I had those fenders!  Mine was made by Huffy.  Not sure if Sears used different serial # system, but if yours is a 5 or 6Hxxxxxx, probably a Huffy too.  Thanks for sharing your pictures and I hope your daughter really enjoys her classic ride!


----------



## Santee (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it is Huffy Built.  My 57 Huffy Built Western flyer has almost the same Serial # series 7H******.  Nice looking bike you have there.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 30, 2018)

Sears used Huffy as a manufacturer for some of their bikes. Belknap is a Hardware store brand bike that also used Huffy as a manufacturer. Your bike has the 36 spoke early rear rim. That is a plus for collectors. Nice clean bike. Seat and sissy bar would probably bring 300 to 400 dollars. I would say 400 to 600 value on it. Coaster brake bikes dont go for big money but this is clean.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 31, 2018)

NICE!
Kudos to your bro for taking such good care of his bike, and storing it well, too.


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Jaxon said:


> Sears used Huffy as a manufacturer for some of their bikes. Belknap is a Hardware store brand bike that also used Huffy as a manufacturer. Your bike has the 36 spoke early rear rim. That is a plus for collectors. Nice clean bike. Seat and sissy bar would probably bring 300 to 400 dollars. I would say 400 to 600 value on it. Coaster brake bikes dont go for big money but this is clean.


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Jaxon.  Very good information and I appreciate it!


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Santee said:


> I think it is Huffy Built.  My 57 Huffy Built Western flyer has almost the same Serial # series 7H******.  Nice looking bike you have there.


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you Santee.  It's been fun learning more about this.  When you're a kid, all you need to know is how fast can that bike can go!


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> NICE!
> Kudos to your bro for taking such good care of his bike, and storing it well, too.


----------



## Feathercreek (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Blackbomber!


----------

